# Saturday will be a red day and a sad day.



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This Saturday the UTES will score another victory over BYU and many BYU fans will need some cheese with their wine. The red shirts will storm the field after the victory and the celebration will be HUGE. Many BYU forum members will need to see a psychologist, and many will go home and burn their BYU cougar shirts. UTES fans will extend an invitation to join the greatest Utah team in this generation. Many BYU fans will accept and a few will decline. 

The UTES will beat BYU 31 to 24!!!

Don't hate the players, hate the game!!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You've been smoking some of that zimmy weed again.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Not hardly :rotfl: :rotfl: -O|o- -O|o-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Don't hate the players, hate the game!!!!


What is to hate about the U players? They are good folks for the most part and what could you possibly hate about the game? I am pretty sure that we are just supposed to hate the fans! 
For your sake, I hope you are a Real Soccer fan, so that you can at least enjoy one big win this week!! 
This will be Justin at about 3pm on Saturday when they win the toss: -()/>- 
1/2 way through the 2nd qrtr 21 to 7 lead by the Y :  
Half time: -)O(- 
End of third qrtr: *-HELP!-* 
Mid way through 4th qrtr as the Y holds to the 11th 3 and out of the game: -#&#*!- 
1 min remaining as Cain is put back in and the U gets the first 30 yard play of the game: -*|*- 
0:00 on the clock with 35 - 17 for the Y when the drunk Utes turn into fighting Utes: -oOo- 
Sunday with a hangover after forgetting the results: -O,-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> This will be Justin at about 3pm on Saturday when they win the toss:
> 1/2 way through the 2nd qrtr 21 to 7 lead by the Y :
> Half time:
> End of third qrtr:
> ...


Remember, Daniel, I'm Nostradamus :lol: :lol: :lol: . So you can dream and wish all you want BUT BYU is going down on their own home tuff.  

The epic battle: The Senior against the Freshman. Max Hall will be going down in flames because his frustration will overcome him. BYU won't be any good for another decade.

Daniel, I heard you already made a bulk order of Prozac that you will dive in after the game. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Silly, just silly.

I've decided to make Saturday a learning day, but I'm not sure which to do; Sit in the U student section, or watch a Squidbillies marathon. Both stand to be equally educational.

And yes Huge, some U fans that I have met are very nice folks and don't scream obscenities at me when I walk by sporting my cougar blue. Sadly, most of the aforementioned people were laying on the ground, passed out from copious quantities of whatever substance they could put in their bodies.

Is it required to have a dirty uncle or some kind of history that propels one to frequent inebriation in order to attend or cheer for the U? Sure seems like it.........


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> And yes Huge, some U fans that I have met are very nice folks and don't scream obscenities at me when I walk by sporting my cougar blue


I consider myself a nice U fan. I would never swear at a BYU fan. I also don't drink so I wouldn't be passed out. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Then you are nothing more than an impostor. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Then you are nothing more than an impostor.


Well you don't exactly fit the mold of a BYU fan because you like to take a drink now and then. Plus, you really don't agree with Mormons on a lot of issues.. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Then you are nothing more than an impostor.
> 
> 
> Well you don't exactly fit the mold of a BYU fan because you like to take a drink now and then. Plus, you really don't agree with Mormons on a lot of issues.. :mrgreen:


He fits right in, being Metrosexual and all. :mrgreen: :lol: The only difference between Tree and most Cougar fans is he doesn't lie about drinking and other sinful acts. 8) :wink: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > > Then you are nothing more than an impostor.
> ...


Or adhere to the widespread conspiracy of "sin".

Pete should add that to the list in the other thread. :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Or adhere to the widespread conspiracy of "sin".
> 
> Pete should add that to the list in the other thread. :wink:


We are glad to have you, you can say what we are all thinking to the Ewts.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey CS, http://www.naturesongs.com/cricket1.wav Wheres your loud ace mouth?


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I think he is out looking for some red shirts. 13-6 BYU at the half.


----------

